# Top 10 money makers for 2009



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

1. Cristie Kerr (9 events) $718,905
2. Lorena Ochoa (8) 693,000
3. Suzann Pettersen (9) 528,774
4. Jiyai Shin (8) 522,922
5. In-Kyung Kim (8) 443,132
6. Angela Stanford (7) 437,283
7. Yani Tseng (9) 406,890
8. Ji Young Oh (8) 383,247
9. Paula Creamer (7) 381,377
10. Brittany Lincicome (7) 378,129


----------

